# fglrx and intel hybrid graphics

## linedot

Hi!

I'm currently trying to get hybrid graphics to work on my laptop. I have Intel HD 4000 graphics and a dedicated AMD HD7970M GPU

I've followed the Instructions from here: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx-hybrid-graphics

My kernel is compiled with

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Graphics support  --->

    <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

      <*> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

    <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

      <*> Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics

          [*] Enable modesetting on intel by default
```

I emerged ati-drivers-12.11_beta8

Didn't have to change the scripts in /usr/lib/fglrx

I then ran 

```
/opt/bin/aticonfig --initial

/opt/bin/aticonfig --px-igpu
```

and rebooted my system

X server failed to start with:

```
[     5.664] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[     5.664] (II) AMD Video driver is unsigned

[     5.665] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x833320

[     5.666] (II) intel(1): pEnt->device->identifier=(nil)

[     5.666] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

[     5.666] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[     5.666] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs113_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[     5.666] (II) fglrx(0): PowerXpress: Integrated GPU is selected.

[     5.724] (EE) 

[     5.724] (EE) Backtrace:

[     5.725] (EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x34) [0x595dd4]

[     5.725] (EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x199bd9) [0x599bd9]

[     5.725] (EE) 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fa13c558000+0x10400) [0x7fa13c568400]

[     5.725] (EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so (0x7fa139035000+0x5032c) [0x7fa13908532c]

[     5.725] (EE) 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs113_atiddxPxPreInit+0x125) [0x7fa139916125]

[     5.725] (EE) 5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs113_atiddxPreInit+0x1fcb) [0x7fa1398f2bcb]

[     5.725] (EE) 6: /usr/bin/X (InitOutput+0xa09) [0x47e1a9]

[     5.725] (EE) 7: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29a78) [0x429a78]

[     5.725] (EE) 8: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7fa13b1da71d]

[     5.725] (EE) 9: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29fbd) [0x429fbd]

[     5.725] (EE) 

[     5.725] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0xc0

[     5.726] 

Fatal server error:

[     5.726] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

```

I tried 

```
/opt/bin/aticonfig --px-dgpu
```

, but it just gave me the same error, except that now it said that the dedicated GPU was selected.

I tried compiling the intel driver as a module without any effect.

I also tried turning off kms, which gave me a black unresponsive screen after the X server tried to start

The same happens with the nomodeset kernel parameter in grub.

tried ati-drivers-12.11_beta11 from the x11 overlay but that too crashes the X server with the message above

I don't really know what I'm doing wrong   :Confused: 

----------

## linedot

Fixed it by downgrading xf86-video-intel to version 2.20.2

----------

